
The College Scam Is Exposing All the Legal Ways Rich People Game Society - howard941
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/eve8ym/the-lori-loughlin-college-cheating-scam-is-exposing-all-the-legal-ways-rich-people-game-society
======
spaceflunky
Call me crazy, but this also reminds me of our housing problems. Take for
example the person who get an education, a good job, works hard, and saves up
to buy house. Then when it comes time to buy, some kid with rich parents,
whose done fuck-all with his life, swoops in and buys the house.

Rich people have a huge advantage in society, which I'm not opposed in theory,
but I am opposed to it when rich people elbow out lower classes. It's weird
when rich kids use their parents money to live a middle-class lifestyle on
"easy mode" and simultaneously make it more difficult for actual middle-class
people to live a middle-class life.

~~~
thatoneuser
The "kid" part is what gets me. I mean if you bust your ass and make a fortune
then do what you want. Edge out those who weren't as successful. Strongest
survive, etc.

But fuck the little assholes who just inherit that success by virtue of luck.
If you didn't earn it you don't deserve it.

~~~
charlesdm
Ridiculous. As if all people who inherit money are useless shmucks with no
abilities.

And where does one draw the line? Inheriting $100k? 500k? A million? Five
million?

If you make "a fortune", wouldn't you want to pass it on to your kids
eventually? Because I do.

~~~
Decathect
Inherited wealth gives you an unearned advantage. Therefore, on average for
any given slice of society, the least talented members will be the children of
privilege. The more money you’ve been given the more likely your peers
outclass you.

This is evident to most people, but surprisingly not obvious, in my
experience, to the people most directly affected.

~~~
poorbuthappy
But what does it really mean to "earn it"? What if someone had richer parents
who could provide better education? What if someone was diagnosed with cancer
after finishing that education? Does a $10M/yr. CEO really "deserve" their
fortune? Has he really "busted his ass" anymore than a janitorial worker who
works 3 jobs to make ends meet? What about affirmative action? What role does
"inheritance of genes" play? Luck plays a much greater role than many free-
market, survival-of-the-fittest capitalists want to admit. And so why is it
that luck in the form of health, talent, country of citizenship, physical
attractiveness, etc. should be any less reason for envy (which is the real
issue here) than the gift of money?

------
uberman
I think it might more rightly be "exposing some of the illegal ways rich
people game society"

------
closetohome
I feel like calling it "The College Scam" is either kind of insultingly
reductive ("admissions" and "scandal" are too important to leave out) or
humorously broad (college is a scam: discuss).

------
oliwarner
_All_ the ways? Ha. Sure.

